# Looking to lease a reg. Nigerian Buck



## suzanne (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi,
I have four registered nigerian does in Battle Ground, WA. I am looking for a registered nigerian dwarf buck to breed two of them this fall/winter. They are both Camanna does and quite lovely. They have been tested for CAE and do not leave our farm. If anyone in the SW Washington/NW Oregon area has a buck they can lease for 1-2 months please let me know. Looking forward to new kids this spring!
Suzanne


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a lovely buck for sale... But you could certainly lease him before he finds a new home! Could you meet me part way? I live in Granite Falls, and my buck is wrensong farm 
Cowboy. He has blue eyes and wattles and throws beautiful babies.













He is smelly and ready to go to work... And just bred a doe for me today!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

milk and honey said:


> I have a lovely buck for sale... But you could certainly lease him before he finds a new home! Could you meet me part way? I live in Granite Falls, and my buck is wrensong farm
> Cowboy. He has blue eyes and wattles and throws beautiful babies.
> View attachment 77806
> View attachment 77807
> ...


Oh my goodness do you have this add on CL? I saw it and I think he just has the sweetest face! I wish you lived a little closer (we are in Okanogan county) because I'm looking to have my does bred as well. He is SO cute!


----------

